# Merry Christmas and a Wonderful New Year from techPowerUp!



## Darksaber (Dec 23, 2009)

We at Techpowerup.com want to wish all of you around the world a happy and blissful Christmas! May there be boat loads of cool gadgets, hardware and other toys under the tree this holiday season! While 2009 was quite the year with ups and downs, you all have made it a memorable one here at techPowerUp! and we hope to welcome you all next year as well - bringing you the latest in hardware and gaming!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Eveyone


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes merry christmas to all and happy new year to all.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Alaska to all


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 23, 2009)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! Hope you all have fun!*


----------



## Hunt3r (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 23, 2009)

'appy Crimbo and I'll 'see' you all in the New Year!

Bring on 2010 - with up coming games such as AvP, Bad Company 2 & Stalker: Call of Pripyat just to name a few, it should be a cracking new year.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 23, 2009)

And to yourselves and thanks for all the help and making life easier with our PC's


----------



## warup89 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Xmas and happy new years to all of you, This is yet another year TPU has been part of my PC life .


----------



## suraswami (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a good ol thanks from AphexDreamer, representing in Houston Texas.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Love to you ALL!!!!, Gadgets o'plenty, and what not. 2010 should be awesome.

For our other guests who may not celebrate Christmas but something else, Happy Hanukah (speliing sorry) and Kwanza (not sure what other regions celebrate)!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 23, 2009)

merry christmas and happy new year to you all


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 23, 2009)

Bah humbug.


----------



## tonyd223 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Merry Christmas!*

Yay to all - hope the next one is a little better!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

merry christmas


----------



## enzolt (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## selway89 (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy christmas and new year everyone!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got to say, I felt kind of out of place here when I first got on, but you all have been very welcoming and helpful and I've learned a lot and made a few good friends along the way. Thanks to everyone and have a merry Christmas!


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2009)

Bonne Natale!!


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll drink to that 

Merry Christmas TPU and a happy hardware filled new year!!!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 23, 2009)

Glædelig Jul! / Merry Christmas!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 23, 2009)

Feliz Navidad, Prospero Ano y felicidad......


I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS.............


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas TPU. and to all the people that make this such a great site and a very helpful one at that.

Can't wait for all those 2010 game releases, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and have a happy folding & crunching New Year!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all at TPU!


----------



## FilipM (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas, wish you all the best!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Nevada!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2009)

joyeux noel et bonne année

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas from snowy Chicago


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 23, 2009)

MeRRy ChriStmAs from So-Cal! *and Happy New Year to the #1 forum, TPU!!!*


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 23, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Feliz Navidad, Prospero Ano y felicidad......
> 
> 
> I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS.............



I was going to say that!!  Oh well, I guess I'll have to go with plan B.  

DIDO Everyone!


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas from New York! Even though we no longer have much Christmas spirit...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Dec 23, 2009)

*Merry Christmas Everyone!*


----------



## v12dock (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!

2010 is going to rock! Six core CPUs, GT300 and so much more!


----------



## djisas (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry X'mas




By djisas


----------



## Munki (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 23, 2009)

merry crimbo an a happy new year guys 'n' gals


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2009)

This'll be my 5th Christmas with TPU!!!  I deserve a medal... or a chest to pin it on, LOL.

To all a good night!  (With a sweet busty broad )


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Dec 23, 2009)

*Happy Holidays!*

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all fellow Techpowerup! members. And also a big thanks to all of the admins and moderators and what not for keeping the site and the forum up and making this one of the best tech websites ever!


----------



## zyklon (Dec 23, 2009)

"Il-Milied it-Tajjeb!"

Merry Christmas from Malta


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years everyone! May 2010 bring us all great wealth, GPU competition, Octo-cores and the next round of chipsets! Oh, and no more wacky Sacha Baron Cohen movies...

Do not click


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2009)

Self demeaning girls ftl.

Merry christmas!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Techpowerup!  Thanks for another great year of dedicated reviews, news, and not goind down for 3 weeks 



DonInKansas said:


> Feliz Navidad, Prospero Ano y felicidad......
> 
> 
> I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS.............



Merry Christmas DIK!


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Kwanzaa everybody 

Or whatever you're celebrating...Happy Holidays!!!!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry christmas and a happy new year, hopefully next year will be as successful as the last.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 23, 2009)

Hyvää Joulua! / Merry Christmas from Finland!

Have a good one!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to one and all from South Africa!

And may it be a new year to remember.


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 23, 2009)

I would just like to say that it is always amazing to see such diversity and how it comes together so well  Unity in diversity, that is what christmas is all about  Even though I do not celebrate this time of year, as I am of different faith, I personally want to wish you all:

*Frohe Weihnachten!*


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year TPU from Ohio! Been a good 3 years, look forward to next year!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all fellow TPUer's from all around the world, may Nividia finally release a new card! from The UK


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2009)

Peace on Earth and goodwill to you all. Merry Christmas.


----------



## human_error (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Azma (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone =)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> I would just like to say that it is always amazing to see such diversity and how it comes together so well



We're not diverse. We're all TPUer's 
If anyone is somewhere where there is no snow and wants a white Christmas, you're cordially invited to Wisconsin !!


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 23, 2009)

If you want a more british christmas I'd say Newcastle, plenty snow and nice and cold with some good festive cheer! (Well, maybe more santa hats are required but oh well...


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a fantastic new year from wolf, Perth Australia.

Tis the season to get sloppy


----------



## pentastar111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mery Christmas!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Merry Christmas all and have a Happy New Year*


----------



## pentastar111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Something went wrong with my post


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry X'mas for all.


----------



## to6ko91 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Happy Holidays*

Happy Holidays to everyone at techpowerup


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2009)

I personally don't like this site but it's the only place I could find this particular video online. (Use full screen it's less obnoxious)

A little Christmas music to start your holidays

God bless you all this Christmas.


----------



## xfire (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 24, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Hyvää Joulua! / Merry Christmas from Finland!



Quoting saved me energy to decorate the Christmas tree


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> This'll be my 5th Christmas with TPU!!!  I deserve a medal... or a chest to pin it on, LOL.
> 
> To all a good night!  (With a sweet busty broad )


Ill be having the sweet busty broad here 

With that being said, A Happy Christmas and Merry New Year by MM and I from the Metro of Texas!! 

Been a lovely and evently time with my time being here pc and forum wise. Wish the best for everyone.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas to everyone except the mailman


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Happy Holiday!

Modified for retarded political correctness.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas to everyone at Tpu and GN. Its been a tough year for me personally but you guys have made it much more bearable with your friendship and encouragement. cheers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2009)

Bah Humbug..................................  Merry Xmas!


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!! ,and a prosperous New Year to all...


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all fellow TPUers 
Friendship is the greatest gift and I have made many, here! Thank you!

Happy holidays to everyone and I wish you all Good Health and Personal success for 2010! 

Peace on Earth! 

Greatings from Greece....


----------



## uber_cookie (Dec 24, 2009)

Same goes for you  
It has been another wonderful year  I can only hope for more exciting products next year!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I personally don't like this site but it's the only place I could find this particular video online. (Use full screen it's less obnoxious)
> 
> A little Christmas music to start your holidays
> 
> God bless you all this Christmas.



TSO...I've seen them twice. Thanks for the video.




oh,...and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2009)

yes yes, christmas and general well wishings and all that good jazz


----------



## dan7777 (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE and thank you to everyone who maded me welcome here and helped me may you all have a lovely holiday.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas from IRAQ to everyone


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas All


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd like to share some information regarding cheap steam games that would make great xmas presents. Just saw this today and I've sent a few to my friends. Sorry if this looks like advertising it's not  

http://store.steampowered.com/

Games like GTAIV = £5 today only.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks DrP...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> Merry Christmas from IRAQ to everyone


Is that your Home?

If so how are things going?

And I hope you have A wonderful Holiday season as well


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy mu-fuggin Festivus!


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy holidays !


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2009)

On behalf of all Bruneians, Merry Christmas!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 24, 2009)

Same back to everyone and id like to add happy holidays for anyone of other religious denomination.

Also to those without a religious persuasion, just because its Christmas doesn't mean its not a happy time for everyone else.

Christmas Dinner FTW!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2009)

Christmas is an excuse for some to spend money guilt free for new warez


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Is that your Home?
> 
> If so how are things going?
> 
> And I hope you have A wonderful Holiday season as well




yes my friend it's my home , things going bad in these days until elections end , and thanx i also wish happy and nice holiday to you  and good luck in 2010


----------



## kylzer (Dec 24, 2009)

Yup merrychrist to all


----------



## mabszy (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Excellent site and well done.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year all and family's kids and so forth.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://blog.chopperstickers.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/xmas-babes.jpg



ho ho ho's


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ho ho ho's



Correction 

ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Correction
> 
> ho ho ho ho ho



look more closely at my quote


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> look more closely at my quote



I was just saying there was 5 ho's in MM's picture.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Xmas everyone !


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry *Christ*mas to all! And a Happy New Year!

W1zzard, I love what you did with the holiday logo.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I was just saying there was 5 ho's in MM's picture.



mine was plural. good enough.


and thank god, right as it hit midnight (aka christmas) a cold wind came by and it dropped like 15C all at once. its pleasant now - about 20C


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mine was plural. good enough.
> 
> 
> and thank god, right as it hit midnight (aka christmas) a cold wind came by and it dropped like 15C all at once. its pleasant now - about 20C



Aw man is it xmas in aussie already


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Aw man is it xmas in aussie already



2am - so yeah, christmas is old news here.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays to the best community on the web!!


----------



## Waldoinsc (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas..thanks for all the info y'all shared.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> yes my friend it's my home , things going bad in these days until elections end , and thanx i also wish happy and nice holiday to you  and good luck in 2010


My Best wishes for you your Family and Friends in 2010 and always


----------



## ucanmandaa (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry xmas and a happy new year from Cyprus to everyone


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone at TPU! 

Still no REAL snow in Toronto yet...


----------



## Polarman (Dec 24, 2009)

Joyeux Noel et Bonne Annee a tout les membres de TPU.

Il y a plein de neige au Quebec en tout cas.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2009)

QISmaS botIvjaj 'ej DIS chu' botIvjaj !

(Just in case there are any Klingons lurking here).


----------



## MKmods (Dec 24, 2009)

Wesołych Świąt  (from all us Polacks)
Finally, a thread that embraces all the different languages here at TPU..


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 24, 2009)

חג מולד שמח לפורום הכי טוב בכדור הארץ

(Merry Christmas to the best forum on earth)


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of you and all the world


----------



## DaveK (Dec 24, 2009)

Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi mhaise daoibh!

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 24, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Joyeux Noel et Bonne Annee a tout les membres de TPU.
> 
> Il y a plein de neige au Quebec en tout cas.



Zut! Je veux de la neige dans Toronto!

Well, thats what 6(7?) years of French class gets me...


----------



## csendesmark (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas / Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## KainXS (Dec 24, 2009)

lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD 

its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes

so this is gonna be a beautiful christmas in my eyes

merry christmas all


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD
> 
> its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes
> 
> ...



that is F@#$in excellent damn right dude. thats like amazin thanks for doing it. that guy is going to feel great. you have to tell us how he reacts totally worth it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD
> 
> its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes
> 
> ...


What solaris said, oh and damn well make sure he's not holding the thing when he figures out what it is, give him 5 minutes after that as well so he doesn't drop the thing out of shock!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 24, 2009)

Good Work Kain! That is simply amazing. 

Marry X-mas everyone in TPU land.


----------



## MidnightJam (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas to all people reading this.
And for sure a happy new year too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Got here a bit late, but Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD
> 
> its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes
> 
> ...


That's fantastic!!!

This is a true Christmas act..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> That's fantastic!!!
> 
> This is a true Christmas act..



Damn, I 2nd that!   That is a truly amazing act!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD
> 
> its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes
> 
> ...



That sounds really nice. How about some pictures.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all  hope you all get your tech-on over these holidays.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2009)

Following the language trend and what this forum is all about! 

01001101 01100101 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01000011 01101000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01110100 01101101 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01010100 01010000 01010101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01100001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01101100 01101001 01100100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100001 01110011 01101111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101101 01101001 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101110


----------



## dclprojekt (Dec 25, 2009)

Well better late than never!  Maligayang Pasko, Feliz Navidad, and a very Merry Christmas to everyone here at TPU!!


----------



## Blacklash (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Holidays to you and yours! I hope you all are blessed and have a fantastic New Year


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas to all


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2009)

I found all this sh!t under a tree that appeared in my house.... I can't eat any of this weird fruit hanging on the tree, and there are colorful boxes post marked with an anagram that OBVIOUSLY spells SATAN.  Great, you all enjoy your day with family and friends.  I'm burning the house down before someone gets possessed.


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 25, 2009)

Hierbij wens ik een ieder hier een prettig kerstfeest & gelukkig nieuw jaar toe!
(merry Christmas & happy new year to one and all here)


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> I found all this sh!t under a tree that appeared in my house.... I can't eat any of this weird fruit hanging on the tree, and there are colorful boxes post marked with an anagram that OBVIOUSLY spells SATAN.  Great, you all enjoy your day with family and friends.  I'm burning the house down before someone gets possessed.



i'll take some of what he is smokin 

happy Holidays to all


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2009)

KainXS said:


> lol, me and my friends just finished building a I7, HD5870 crossfire rig, and are boxing it up right now rushing, we know a kid down the street who's in a very bad situation, he works his a** off he and he is always willing to give a helping hand. and he and his siblings use a powerbook 170 as a computer with a busted screen so were gonna suprise him and give him this rig and a 25 inch LCD
> 
> its gonna be a beautiful moment in my eyes
> 
> ...



Thank you for this wonderful post!


I know I posted previously but will say it again on the day of, Merry Christmas everyone!


			
				Tiny Tim said:
			
		

> God bless us, everyone!


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Following the language trend and what this forum is all about!
> 
> 01001101 01100101 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01000011 01101000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01110100 01101101 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01010100 01010000 01010101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01100001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01101100 01101001 01100100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100001 01110011 01101111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101101 01101001 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101110



This all means merry christmas? How did u find it anyway?


----------



## jessicafae (Dec 25, 2009)

メリー・クリスマス
merry christmas everyone. 
Thanks for all the great conversations and information here on TPU.


----------



## JackAttack (Dec 25, 2009)

To all you TPU people... Merry Christmas and thanks for all the help.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christman and happy starcraft 2 year! (maybe...)


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas TPU!! Maligayang Pasko mga kabayan!!! xD


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry xmas guys  - and here's to a great 2010  Kain that sounds wonderful bud I'm sure he will love it


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> This all means merry christmas? How did u find it anyway?



It means 





> Merry Christmas to all and i wish everyone at TPU a safe and wonderful holiday season. You guys are family number two to me.



http://home2.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/


----------



## Weer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> חג מולד שמח לפורום הכי טוב בכדור הארץ
> 
> (Merry Christmas to the best forum on earth)



איפה חנוכה?!


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## zithe (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas, before it becomes the 26th here in NY.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2009)

see you all at new years


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 27, 2009)

no


----------



## TAViX (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, Merry X-mass, Happy New Year & stuff! 

BTW, what did Santa bring you??? Me he gave me an 4870X2 scrap after installing on it the Accelero Extreme 4870X2. Thanks a lot!:shadedshu


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope you all have had a Great Christmas!    I know i have.

Happy New year All!


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone  be well and keep up the good work  my best wishes to all you guys


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great New Years!


----------



## wiak (Dec 29, 2009)

i have seen santa this year 
he drives a van that looks like the pokeball in norway


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone! Have a rocking day on the 31st night. And of course rock the year 2010!!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new years everyone!

8 and a half hours to go here, but i'll be working til just before midnight so i wont be around on TPU closer to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> happy new years everyone!
> 
> 8 and a half hours to go here, but i'll be working til just before midnight so i wont be around on TPU closer to it



likewise!   Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## zithe (Dec 31, 2009)

Full moon tonight for us New Yorkers! Make sure to be outside!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hold on, we have 31 on this month right?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year to everyone! Btw, its my birthday today, yeah a freakin" 31st of december!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Hold on, we have 31 on this month right?



us aussies live in the future.


day so far:

swimming. hot chicks. woot.
work.
$60 pay
$40 tips

got off work
got on TPU
its now 10PM... and i got $100 to get the party started 


see you all in 2010!

edit: full moon, thunderstorm, fireworks. AWESOME.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2009)

welcome from the year of 2010!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 31, 2009)

Not quite for us in SA give us 27 minutes.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish you all a very Happy New Year!

pwn.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

Likewise dude


----------



## DaveK (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a better New Year than me (currently 8pm on NYE) I feel like shit, had to miss my friend's 18th party cos I'm feeling so bad


----------



## zithe (Dec 31, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hope everyone is having a better New Year than me (currently 8pm on NYE) I feel like shit, had to miss my friend's 18th party cos I'm feeling so bad



Next year's party will be better.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope everyone has a great New Year.

Still got a fairly long way to go here in the U.S.


----------



## adrianx (Dec 31, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR ALL 

FROM BUCHAREST ...ROMANIA (AKA THE LAND OF CHOICE) :d


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 31, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hope everyone is having a better New Year than me (currently 8pm on NYE) I feel like shit, had to miss my friend's 18th party cos I'm feeling so bad



Your not the only one suffering. All my friends are going to a crappy club and I decided to go just so I'm not stuck with the dog lol. I hate new years.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year, its already 1 am here!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year from South Africa.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 31, 2009)

So sad, UPS won't make dilivered on Near Year. I wan't my custom poker chips so bad so I can play with friends and family on New Year.


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Years! Good Riddance to you 2009! Here's to hoping 2010 is a whole lot better!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy "freakin" New Year~


----------



## kakihot (Jan 1, 2010)

*YES YES HAPPY 2010* I HOPE 10 BE BETTER 9


----------



## kakihot (Jan 1, 2010)

Also I Hope 2010 Be Clear As Avril Face (NOT AS HER BACKGROUND)


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok you like Avril good for you.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Ok you like Avril good for you.



her mouth IS shut in the photo...


----------



## Kreij (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year from sunny Curacao!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Happy New Year from sunny Curacao!



you're a bit late!







(god i love time zone differences)


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2010)

And your half an hour infront of me in the future. lame.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone too.. Even if it's the 2nd for some. 

You know when it's New Year... When you see your first cop car 20m after the ball drops..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Happy New Year to everyone too.. Even if it's the 2nd for some.
> 
> You know when it's New Year... When you see your first cop car 20m after the ball drops..



i know where the cops where at new years here - sitting at the station eating the 30 pizzas i delivered to them 

the one guy who pulled me over for a random breath test later gave me a great conversation

cop: sucks to be you buddy - working at 11pm on new years eve
me: sucks to be you, i just delivered 30 pizzas to the cop station.
cop:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i know where the cops where at new years here - sitting at the station eating the 30 pizzas i delivered to them
> 
> the one guy who pulled me over for a random breath test later gave me a great conversation
> 
> ...



You know, when I was young ( I love that saying), A friend and I sent 8 pizza's to a house across the street. The kid was a little "fruity" and didn't know it yet.. It was great seeing threw the binoculars and his grandma's face when she saw the pizzas. 

Love the cop conversation!  

The people ask me why I don't go over there every year.. Then On New years, they say.. Glad you didn't..


----------



## csendesmark (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy new year


----------



## Easo (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year!
Better late than never!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## .:{KC}:. (Jan 4, 2010)

2010 the best yet!


----------

